# Applying EOI with 55 points??



## rabindra (May 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I currently have 55 points and working on for ielts test. My last ielts score was L8,R7,W6.5,S7. Obviously, I cannot apply 189 at this stage.

I know I can apply EOI, but the minimum score is 60 to get 190 or 489 visa? Is it worthwhile to file EOI now? or should I get sponsorship from state or territory first and apply EOI??

Also, any idea when sponsorship for 190 or 489 is opening again for systems analyst(SOL) or other ICT related occupations??:focus:

Any useful information or thoughts will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rabindra, 

you can put in an EOI, indicating that you would be interested in state sponsorship (190). You may be contacted by a state willing to sponsor you, if you fulfill their requirement. To quote from the WA News page:



> 1 Submit an expression of interest to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship via the SkillSelect database.
> 2 The Department selects applicants from SkillSelect and offers an invitation to apply for State sponsorship.


If you get an invite consider if you can really imagine living in state X for two years. Don't take it if you don't wish to commit to that. Meanwhile, you can try to improve your IELTS score, which would make you eligible for a 189 visa.

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## rabindra (May 17, 2012)

Monika,

Thanks for your quick response. I totally agree with you and that was exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Anju (Apr 3, 2015)

*55 points*

Hi,

I have obtianed 55 points maximum, with no more hope of further points.
Has anyone obtained a PR with same points?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Anju said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have obtianed 55 points maximum, with no more hope of further points.
> Has anyone obtained a PR with same points?


your EOI won't even get to the pool ..... sorry buddy


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> your EOI won't even get to the pool ..... sorry buddy


Really? I always had the impression that people with 55 points also had a chance and I thought I even saw some people getting invites from NSW in recent rounds. I myself have 55 points and I have been writing my career episodes etc for EA in hopes of EOI in NSW SS, but if 55 points (and an additional +5 from SS) _won't even get to the pool_ I have to reconsider if it is even worth the effort. Are you sure that your statement is valid?


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

while waiting until 7/2015, you should study English and change to PTE, you will probably get 10 point extra soon coz PTE is easier than IELTS


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> Really? I always had the impression that people with 55 points also had a chance and I thought I even saw some people getting invites from NSW in recent rounds. I myself have 55 points and I have been writing my career episodes etc for EA in hopes of EOI in NSW SS, but if 55 points (and an additional +5 from SS) _won't even get to the pool_ I have to reconsider if it is even worth the effort. Are you sure that your statement is valid?


I meant 55 points for 189 ........ you can't lodge an EOI for 189 with <60

Of course if you're applying for SS and 190/489, 55 points excluding SS points can go through (subject to the occupation being sponsored by the state + receiving SS later on)


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Alrighty, got me a bit shocked for a moment.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Anju

Depends on what visa category you are applying for..

Regards



Anju said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have obtianed 55 points maximum, with no more hope of further points.
> Has anyone obtained a PR with same points?


----------



## aaadila (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi
I am 44 years old and will turn 45 on 14/05/16. My age fetched me 15 points and I am currently 65 points in total, 20 for ielts, 5 for state sponsorship, 10 points for experience as I have 10 years of experience as Recruitment Consultant in the last 10 years and 15 for my qualification as I am a postgraduate. I just got my vetasses report positive, my scores in ielts do not qualify to get 20 points, hence am going to give PTE end of Jan. Is it possible for me to make it before May 2016, coz, when I turn 45 in May, I tend to loose 15 points. when should I apply for EOI, will there be any states open to send me an invitation? Please guide me. Thanks


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

aaadila said:


> Hi
> I am 44 years old and will turn 45 on 14/05/16. My age fetched me 15 points and I am currently 65 points in total, 20 for ielts, 5 for state sponsorship, 10 points for experience as I have 10 years of experience as Recruitment Consultant in the last 10 years and 15 for my qualification as I am a postgraduate. I just got my vetasses report positive, my scores in ielts do not qualify to get 20 points, hence am going to give PTE end of Jan. Is it possible for me to make it before May 2016, coz, when I turn 45 in May, I tend to loose 15 points. when should I apply for EOI, will there be any states open to send me an invitation? Please guide me. Thanks


I assume that your occupation code is 223112: RECRUITMENT CONSULTANT. It's on the CSOL. If I'm not mistaken, this occupation is only eligible in SA and ACT, with special conditions. You need to fulfil those conditions (e.g., having high points or 85 points). 

SA requires you to submit a separate application for Nomination. So, if you only lodge an EOI, you will not get any invitation at all. Look through the state sponsorship website directly about what documents you need to apply.


----------



## Tunai (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Everyone, Happy new year to you all.
Please i will like to find out if an IELTS score L8.5,S8,W7.5,R6.5 and overall of 7.5 will get me 10points on Skill select or I need to do IELTS again.

Thanks


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tunai said:


> Hi Everyone, Happy new year to you all.
> Please i will like to find out if an IELTS score L8.5,S8,W7.5,R6.5 and overall of 7.5 will get me 10points on Skill select or I need to do IELTS again.
> 
> Thanks


you will not get point with that scores. you must have at least band 7 for all components to get 10 points and band 8 for 20 points.


----------



## aaadila (Dec 26, 2015)

dave85 said:


> I assume that your occupation code is 223112: RECRUITMENT CONSULTANT. It's on the CSOL. If I'm not mistaken, this occupation is only eligible in SA and ACT, with special conditions. You need to fulfil those conditions (e.g., having high points or 85 points).
> 
> SA requires you to submit a separate application for Nomination. So, if you only lodge an EOI, you will not get any invitation at all. Look through the state sponsorship website directly about what documents you need to apply.






Thanks for the reply. Can you please confirm that my position - Recruitment Consultant opens up only in SA and ACT territories and no other states in Australia. I just have 4 months to turn 45 and I am planning to give my PTE test mid Jan. If there is no way I can make it then I don't want to waste my time and money doing my PTE. Having a positive report from Vetasses for Recruitment Consultant, can my immigration consultants try for Recruitment Manager's opening also. Please advise.


----------



## aaadila (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Can you please confirm that my position - Recruitment Consultant opens up only in SA and ACT territories and no other states in Australia. I just have 4 months to turn 45 and I am planning to give my PTE test mid Jan. If there is no way I can make it then I don't want to waste my time and money doing my PTE. Having a positive report from Vetasses for Recruitment Consultant, can my immigration consultants try for Recruitment Manager's opening also. Please advise.


----------



## manojkjuneja (Dec 1, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> I meant 55 points for 189 ........ you can't lodge an EOI for 189 with <60
> 
> Of course if you're applying for SS and 190/489, 55 points excluding SS points can go through (subject to the occupation being sponsored by the state + receiving SS later on)


Hi..I have 55 point..is it worth applying for ICT Project Manager and what are the chances of getting State Sponsorship..


----------

